# Favorite song to say "Fuck You"?



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

What is your favorite songs that remind you of the concept of "fuck you"?

Or are otherwise angry and you might not actually share them with others?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I love this red hot chili peppers song.

Also I like this song but haven't really listened to it a lot and don't really agree with it, but I get the sentiment.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

B.B. King - The Thrill is Gone


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

I remember when this song came out, became my anthem as a very angry kid but now I also appreciate the backstory of why it was made:


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

<<<<<—————-take it frum a koon!
Limp Bizkit: The Fucked Up Song:





Enjoy! intjonny luzsha


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

My favorite all time FUCK YOU song evah:





Here's more:

I Will Survive





_YOU GOT A LOT OF NERVE, to say you are my friend_...!





Hey... just walk on by...





_I know you like to think your shit don't stank_...





I love this song so much.... 
Whitney Houston - It's Not Right But It's Okay (Official HD Video)

Finally, how do you like me now?








Toby Keith - How Do You Like Me Now?!


REMASTERED IN HD!Get Toby’s latest release here: http://smarturl.it/AllTobyKeith Subscribe here: https://goo.gl/ydEfi3Follow Toby Keith: https://www.facebook...




www.youtube.com


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

* *




.
Who are you to wave your finger?
You must have been outta your head
Eye hole deep in muddy waters
You practically raised the dead
Rob the grave to snow the cradle
Then burn the evidence down
Soapbox house of cards and glass so
Don't go tossin' your stones around
You must have been high
You must have been high
You must have been
Foot in mouth and head up ass-hole
Whatcha talkin' 'bout?
Difficult to dance 'round this one
'Til you pull it out, boy
You must have been so high
You must have been so high
Steal, borrow, refer, save your shady inference
Kangaroo done hung the juror with the innocent
Now you're weeping shades of cozened indigo
Got lemon juice up in your eye
When you pissed all over my black kettle
You must have been high high
You must have been high high
Who are you to wave your finger?
So full of it
Eye balls deep in muddy waters
Fuckin' hypocrite
Liar, lawyer; mirror show me, what's the difference?
Kangaroo done hung the guilty with the innocent
Now you're weeping shades of cozened indigo
Got lemon juice up in your eye, eye
When you pissed all over my black kettle
You must've been...
So who are you to wave your finger?
Who are you to wave your fatty fingers at me?
You must have been out your mind
Weepin' shades of indigo
Trapped without a reason
Weepin' shades of indigo
Liar, lawyer; mirror for ya', what's the difference?
Kangaroo be stoned. He's guilty as the government
Now you're weeping shades of cozened indigo
Got lemon juice up in your eye, eye
Now when you pissed all over my black kettle
You must've been
High
High
High
High
Eyeballs deep in muddy waters
Your balls deep in muddy waters
Ganja Please
You must have been out your mind






the leader singer has another song in another band…the very first line ….my favorite line of all time

“You're such an inspiration for the ways
That I'll never ever choose to be”


God I love that


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

A song by my favorite IxFP music artist.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

Oh, when I was young 16-17 and got my license…I hated being force to go to church when I was younger…so as a teen I would drive my car thru the church parking lots blasting the rolling stones song,
Sympathy for the devil…


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

^ somebody had to post this for completionist's sake. It's not my choice though.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

mimesis said:


>


....the fitting reply.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

I really like the last part. She voices her hurt but says she's going to survive and that basically she's fine without a person like the one she's singing about. It's not just a "fuck you", it's her standing up for herself and knowing she can go forward w/o them. It's really powerful.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

A poetic rant


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lunacik said:


>


This is one of my favs by her/colab thread irrelevant for sure


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lunacik said:


>


Thread relevant


----------



## FaeSoleil (8 mo ago)

Probably the most poetic fuck you song I've ever heard.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> This is one of my favs by her/colab thread irrelevant for sure


She generally shows so much wisdom, maturity, and understanding in her lyrics. I have so much respect for her.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

My favorite Fuck You song is…
”Fuck Off”




—————————————————
Ok the above is probably not good enough for this thread…


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Dalien said:


> My favorite Fuck You song is…
> ”Fuck Off”
> 
> 
> ...


Country girls always singing about being cheated on and going psycho...but you know, it's not just country. It's just always girls talking about investing while the men don't. Lana is right:






It's why I swore no more men if things don't work out with my current partner.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lunacik said:


>


Not sure why it reminded me of this one


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Not sure why it reminded me of this one


I posted it earlier in this thread ^^ Love that one.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

When I gotta file a DMCA...


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

I need to get out of this thread...😆


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

My favorite song to do PvP (player vs player) in games to (which is kind of sort of a "fuck you"?):

Perfect for those matches with multiple rounds, this one starts with a moderate beat and increases in speed and intensity as the song goes on, without ever going so extreme that it pressures you so much you can't think straight.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lunacik said:


> My favorite song to do PvP (player vs player) in games to (which is kind of sort of a "fuck you"?):
> 
> Perfect for those matches with multiple rounds, this one starts with a moderate beat and increases in speed and intensity as the song goes on, without ever going so extreme that it pressures you so much you can't think straight.


I always thoroughly enjoy your music posts. Glad you are back around.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

_Bark through the muzzle
Bark through the muzzle Open your
mouth to the pain and bite through the muzzle
Bark through the muzzle
Bark through the muzzle Open your
mouth to the pain and bite_

I interpret it as kind of saying "fuck you" to the restraints and restrictions placed on you


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I always thoroughly enjoy your music posts. Glad you are back around.


Awwe, thanks ♥ I love all kinds of music. I could easily be a DJ, I've got a little bit of everything in my music arsenal. I'll keep it going!  I love many of the songs you post, too, so it seems we also like similar things.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lunacik said:


> Awwe, thanks ♥ I love all kinds of music. I could easily be a DJ, I've got a little bit of everything in my music arsenal. I'll keep it going!  I love many of the songs you post, too, so it seems we also like similar things.


I do as well. Prob been through similar things as well.... not the same but, relatable.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

My "fuck you" to everyone who ever tried to take me down, had ill intentions, or wished bad things for me; to teachers who said I'd never make it, etc.:


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

I would not say " *Fuck You* ... " rather I would say " *Unite Myself* ... ", take that, World!






Just explain the votes, lovable Sempai... Bluetiger 9000... * Drops mic and waves *

" ...Here at the 7th Day, here just before the spiritual millennium, we will conclude another referendum... These votes are for..., best anime song of all times... From a variety of 3316 different candidates..., with an astounding..., *13.6*% of all votes..., first place, with the defined symbolism of " Unification of the Self-Image " goes to..., Gloria!... By..., Megumi Hayashibara!... "

I know, Bluetiger, you do not need to say much at all..., and you have learned me way too much to not start any crusades based from shit in the past... I admit..., this song is just Five Dimensions of *Fuck You, Ass Hole!*..., right up in the very face of any old witch, old bitch, whatever witch or bitch that I still get some memories by, and thankfully do not have to remember much more soon anyway... <3


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Glittris said:


> I would not say " *Fuck You* ... " rather I would say " *Unite Myself* ... ", take that, World!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We are all old...well...will be if we are not. Witch music reminds me of


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Wow...you look like you need to invest in therapy to help with your anger. We are all old...well...will be if we are not. Witch music reminds me of


Anger? I guess you are the one in need of real witch music...


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

I did not watch that show. Sorry.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Glittris said:


> Anger? I guess you are the one in need of real witch music...


Umm... ignore my posts from last night. I need to just make a thread and put this in there for everyone on PerC at this point.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

This is kind of my go-to breakup song.




Not sure it's a "fuck you" song, although it kind of is??? I think the softer aspect of it demonstrates a bit more maturity than a full on "fuck you" song would, honestly...


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

My other go-to breakup song. I like that there's honesty and vulnerability in it—again, I think that softness demonstrates more maturity.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Lunacik said:


> This is kind of my go-to breakup song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lunacik said:


> My other go-to breakup song. I like that there's honesty and vulnerability in it—again, I think that softness demonstrates more maturity.


Aww. Smaggle farggle. 🥴


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Ock said:


> Aww. Smaggle farggle. 🥴


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Lunacik said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Lmao. I'm just having fun rn. I know you're not big on intoxicants of sorts?, so I have nothing more atm.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Ock said:


> Lmao. I'm just having fun rn. I know you're not big on intoxicants of sorts?, so I have nothing more atm.


I'm not against alcohol, but yep, some people can't handle their liquor and they start acting stupid.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Lunacik said:


> I'm not against alcohol, but yep, some people can't handle their liquor and they start acting stupid.


Lol. I drink on average maybe 16 times a year, so I'm okay I guess in my opinion. Cannabis has become more my thing, and it doesn't make me say regretful things, unlike alcohol.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Ock said:


> Lol. I drink on average maybe 16 times a year, so I'm okay I guess in my opinion. Cannabis has become more my thing, and it doesn't make me say regretful things, unlike alcohol.


I used to smoke. I hate weed, though. I hate feeling intoxicated, AKA not having control. Weed also gives me anxiety and makes me feel sick, sometimes enough to vomit. I'm also bipolar, and it can permanently worsen bipolar. So, yeah...it's definitely not for me. As for alcohol, I just drink enough to feel nice, not enough to get stupid or lose control. Drink slowly and learn your limits, that's all it takes.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lunacik said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


I did not get this one either.



Ock said:


> Lmao. I'm just having fun rn. I know you're not big on intoxicants of sorts?, so I have nothing more atm.





Lunacik said:


>


Great song.



Ock said:


> Lol. I drink on average maybe 16 times a year, so I'm okay I guess in my opinion. Cannabis has become more my thing, and it doesn't make me say regretful things, unlike alcohol.


Good thing you do not drink?



Lunacik said:


> I used to smoke. I hate weed, though. I hate feeling intoxicated, AKA not having control. Weed also gives me anxiety and makes me feel sick, sometimes enough to vomit. I'm also bipolar, and it can permanently worsen bipolar. So, yeah...it's definitely not for me. As for alcohol, I just drink enough to feel nice, not enough to get stupid or lose control. Drink slowly and learn your limits, that's all it takes.


Isn't it interesting we all do not want to be judged whether a mental illness or personal issues. Yet, it happens. We are only all human after all.

On a side note. Lunacik- I would love it if you would share any playlist with me. PM if that makes you more comfortable.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

When I say I am done=fuck you. I do not need a song. However, some want to try and push you. I will not do it even though, I could- easily. I do not kick people when they are already down. Show some fucking respect like I have. You know who you are...


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Good thing you do not drink?


Like I said, I drink about 16 times a year, and I drank last night.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ock said:


> Like I said, I drink about 16 times a year, and I drank last night.


k


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ock said:


> Like I said, I drink about 16 times a year, and I drank last night.


I have no mental health issue(s). But, mix a lot of scenarios and alcohol...


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

I am my own worst enemy. Best fuck you...


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


>


I am not sure why it reminded me of this 🤭


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I am not sure why it reminded me of this 🤭


Yo dude, Florence + The Machine is killer! Kind of B-52 Punk with some Pretenders, and maybe a little Blondie. Always something different.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Yo dude, Florence + The Machine is killer! Kind of B-52 Punk with some Pretenders, and maybe a little Blondie. Always something different.


Have you checked out any of their new stuff? They did a drop with cards. I can not say it about many but, I  all of their stuff. Kind of like DMB.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Isn't it interesting we all do not want to be judged whether a mental illness or personal issues. Yet, it happens. We are only all human after all.
> 
> On a side note. Lunacik- I would love it if you would share any playlist with me. PM if that makes you more comfortable.


Judging, or just annoyed? I wonder if there's sometimes not even a difference because of how intertwined those can sometimes be. You're not wrong, and I appreciate you pointing it out, as I can then self-correct. I guess that's the difference in my eyes, too...most people don't bother to transform their thinking into something better to perfect themselves. They just keep on judging. I don't have a problem with flaws _existing _so much as _unchanging _flaws. Stagnation is the greatest enemy of 2-way relationships / connections / interactions. Those are supposed to be a 2-way street.

“Errare humanum est, sed in errare perseverare diabolicum.” 
“To err is human, but to persist in error is diabolical.” —Seneca

I'm dealing with some things right now, but when I get some time. Would be easier if you added me on Discord.


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

The All-American Rejects "Gives You Hell":





Aaliyah "I Refuse":





Adele "Rumour Has It":





Marina and the Diamonds "Power & Control":





Christina Aguilera "Fighter":





V V Brown "Game Over":
VV Brown-Game Over

Shinedown "No More Love":
Shinedown - No More Love

Shinedown "For My Sake":
For My Sake - Shinedown (Lyrics)

Kelly Clarkson "Whyyawannabringmedown":
Kelly Clarkson - Whyyawannabringmedown (lyrics on screen)

Kelly Clarkson "I Don't Think About You":
Kelly Clarkson - I Don't Think About You [Official Video]

Kelly Clarkson "Happier Than Ever":
Kelly Clarkson - Happier Than Ever (Official Audio)

The Pussycat Dolls featuring Missy Elliott "Whatcha Think About That":
The Pussycat Dolls - Whatcha Think About That ft. Missy Elliott (Official Music Video)

Beyonce "Single Ladies (Put a Ring on It)":
Beyoncé - Single Ladies (Put a Ring on It) (Video Version)

Katy Perry "Part of Me":
Katy Perry - Part Of Me (Official)

Marilyn Manson "The Fight Song":
Marilyn Manson - The Fight Song (Official Music Video)

Rihanna "Hard":
Rihanna - Hard (Explicit) ft. Jeezy

Britney Spears "Why Should I Be Sad?":
Britney Spears - Why Should I Be Sad? - BLACKOUT (LYRICS)

Britney Spears "Stronger":
Britney Spears - Stronger (With Lyrics)

Britney Spears "My Prerogative":
Britney Spears - My Prerogative (Official HD Video)

Britney Spears "Womanizer":
Womanizer - Britney Spears (Lyrics) 🎵

Avril Lavigne "Don't Tell Me":
Avril Lavigne - Don't Tell Me

Avril Lavigne "Rock n Roll":
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuNTO31FlY8

JoJo "Fuck Apologies":
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pScpXs7Ysdg

JoJo featuring Remy Ma "FAB":
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_4b9ZcewYI


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Nannerl (Jan 6, 2021)




----------

